#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > انواع شبکه و سرور (مسائل نرم افزاری ) | Network >  > مقالات آموزشی انواع شبکه و سرور >  > آموزشی: چگونه می توان از طریق فایل .htaccess سایتمان را ریدایرکت کنیم.

## nekooee

سلام
دوستان در اینجا قصد دارم انواع روشهایی که از طریق آنها می توان سایت را ریدایکرت کرد آموزش بدم:

کد زیر باعث میشه هر کسی وارد سایت شود به دامین Web hosting services, website domains and VPS host - Media Temple منتقل یا ریدایرکت بشه. البته باید فایل .htaccess در روت سرور باشد. در غیر این صورت در هر پوشه ای که این فایل قرار بگیره، فقط بر روی همان مسیر و زیر پوشه های خودش تأثیر خواهد 



دارای محتوای پنهان



اگر برای کد نویسی در فایل .htaccess آموزش نیاز دارید می توانید از لینک زیر استفاده کنید. کد نویسی در این فایل می تواند از نظر سئو و بسیاری مسائل دیگر مفید باشه. من قصدم در این تاپیک آموزش ریدایرکت بود. اگر خواندن و تجزیه و تحلیل کدها و مطالب انگلیسی لینک فوق برای شما سخت بود برای هر قسمتی که نیاز داشتید بفرمایید تا آن را به شما آموزش دهم.

با تشکر
نویسنده آرمین نکویی
25 تیر 93

----------

*A.R.T*,*amen*,*amolpana*,*ghasemimahdi*,*hanirayan*,*mj_blue*,*mohamad1357*,*mohammadmoha*,*rashidi235*,*reza_476*,*samarayaneh*,*حسین درویشی*,*خلیل شهاب*,*مهندس شهنوازی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## A.R.T

درود 
جناب نکویی تشکرفراوان  از آموزش ارزشمند شما
این فقط در دسترس مدیران رده بالاست؟؟

----------

*mohamad1357*,*nekooee*,*rashidi235*

----------


## nekooee

سلام
خواهش میکنم. این آموزش برای هر کسی هست که سایت داشته و به کنترل پنل یا ftp سایت دسترسی داشته باشد. نیاز نیست سایت خاص باشد برای هر سایت ساده ای هم می توان از فایل .htaccess استفاده کرد. البته کاربرد اصلی این فایل در وب سرور آپاچی هست و در وب سرور Nginx یا سایت های .NET کار نخواهد کرد.

----------

*A.R.T*,*mohamad1357*,*rashidi235*

----------

